# 6th street



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone care to give me an update for below the dam? Looking to come over and fish tomorrow. Pm's are welcome. Will offer the most up to date reports for Saginaw bay area walleye fishery.
Thanks in advance. Nick


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Silence is golden. Must be on..


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

I am going to swing by downtown and grab some coffee today after lunch, I will report back.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Drove through there last night. No ice to be seen. Flow was pretty high.


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

water is pretty high,
guys were fishing on the wall on both side, did not see anyone catching anything though.


----------



## hotbite (Aug 21, 2009)

How did you do Fishkilla41


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

hotbite said:


> How did you do Fishkilla41


silence is golden?
;-)


----------



## kellyman (Feb 26, 2014)

Only 6.5 ft high flow rate is up a bit! http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv/?site_no=04119000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

LOTS of sheet ice floating by today (2/11) near Ann Street.


----------



## hotbite (Aug 21, 2009)

stockrex said:


> silence is golden?
> ;-)


doubt it.lol


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Didn't get any replies. Wasn't going to drag the boat from flint town for nothing. 
On a side note. All these pics popping up in my fb memories from the dam are killing me.


----------



## Gthumb13 (Dec 15, 2015)

FishKilla419 said:


> Didn't get any replies. Wasn't going to drag the boat from flint town for nothing.
> On a side note. All these pics popping up in my fb memories from the dam are killing me.


Any reports from down there yet? If they keep staying quiet i may just have to drag the sled out and check her out...although its hard to get me in any other water then the mighty mo! Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Gthumb13 said:


> Any reports from down there yet? If they keep staying quiet i may just have to drag the sled out and check her out...although its hard to get me in any other water then the mighty mo! Good luck and tight lines!


Saw one boat yesterday morning. Not much ice flowing over the dam when I was driving by


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Seen a few people fishing off the wall yesterday when we drove by. Another guy fishing in waders on the fish ladder side. Ice didn't look bad


----------



## docmorgan (Jul 31, 2009)

fished it sunday . water was really low.


----------



## jpocock (Jun 7, 2011)

Is there any new up dates. I was thinking about making a 2 hour drive tomorrow to fish. I was just wondering if I should give it a few weeks. PM well come thanks!!!!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

jpocock said:


> Is there any new up dates. I was thinking about making a 2 hour drive tomorrow to fish. I was just wondering if I should give it a few weeks. PM well come thanks!!!!!


It is March. It is supposed to start warming up a LOT this weekend. It's the weekend. There should be fish, and people, both in abundance.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

I went down there today and it looked like really tough wading out there. I wouldn't wait a FEW weeks but maybe 1 week. I wouldn't wade it right now and I have fished it quite a bit. Only saw 1 boat and no one wading.


----------

